# Can't view new posts on threads...



## indaswamp (Mar 19, 2019)

I have alert activated. I get an alert of a new message posted on a thread I am watching. I check alert box in the upper right corner and the drop box opens, showing the new message posted. When I click on the new post, it takes me to the top of the page instead of the new post. If I scroll down from there, the new message is not visible. This just started happening tonight about 8pm. Is the site doing maintenance? Can anyone fix this issue of explain why it is happening? I have like 10 new posts I can not see on multiple thread...I do not even know if I will be able to read any responses to this thread.....


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 19, 2019)

I can even go to my watched thread page and hover over the 'go to first unread message' dot and when I click on that, it takes me to the top of the page instead of the post....so frustrating.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Mar 19, 2019)

There is an issue that is affecting lots of sites out there. We are taking steps to resolve it now and hopefully it will be resolved out soon.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 19, 2019)

Can't see your post bmudd... something is definitely wrong here...
correction....
Could not see your post until I made a post on the thread bmudd


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 19, 2019)

And thank you for what you do...site Admin can be a thankless labor of love...


----------



## bmudd14474 (Mar 19, 2019)

We made some changes but I had to flush my cache and its working now


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 19, 2019)

Test


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 19, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> Test


I see it


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 19, 2019)

test#2


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 19, 2019)

Did you see my reply ?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Mar 19, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> test#2



see it


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 19, 2019)

test3


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 19, 2019)

I have to type a reply to see any responses...non of the buttons are working..the dot on watched threads is still not functioning, not clicking posts on the alert. I hope the techies get this lined out soon...


----------



## bmudd14474 (Mar 19, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> I have to type a reply to see any responses...non of the buttons are working..the dot on watched threads is still not functioning, not clicking posts on the alert. I hope the techies get this lined out soon...



Have you cleared your cache and temp internet files then log out and back into the site?


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 19, 2019)

bmudd14474 said:


> Have you cleared your cache and temp internet files then log out and back into the site?


That worked. 
Wonder why everyone had to do that???


----------



## bmudd14474 (Mar 19, 2019)

Its complicated. It will resolve its self out on its own over night with everyones browser but this is the fast way to resolve it now


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 19, 2019)

Thank you bmudd...but it's a ghost town now until everyone catches up...


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 19, 2019)

bmudd14474 said:


> Have you cleared your cache and temp internet files then log out and back into the site?


Appears you using the MS legacy browser.  I changed to Chrome (which I don't trust) but use it because it supports all of the on-line sites that I use on a frequent basis.
Prefer Firefox, but some sites don't .


----------



## bmudd14474 (Mar 19, 2019)

Fueling Around said:


> Appears you using the MS legacy browser.  I changed to Chrome (which I don't trust) but use it because it supports all of the on-line sites that I use on a frequent basis.
> Prefer Firefox, but some sites don't .



Nope I do not use MS at all. Was using firefox and chrome


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 19, 2019)

Sorry Brian, reply was directed to Indaswamp. The instructions you provided were MS user specific.
Trying to point user to a better browser.

John is just fueling around


----------

